# New bathroom



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The owner here decided after the tile went down he wanted a larger vanity/sink combo and so it turns out, the original plumbing rough will not work once I laid out the new cabinet 

The original contractor on this job stopped work in early July due to personal reasons I won't disclose and the owner was on the hunt for somebody to complete it...not usually my bag of tea, but because he is a good friend of a very good friend of mine (the one who referred me) I had to take a look. 

The plumbing rough has to be moved for the sink, a new cabinet with shelving and a laundry chute was custom made and needs installation in the shower wet wall alcove area, a new toilet is to be installed, a new recessed medicine cabinet, shower doors, shower valve fixtures, grab bars, robe hooks, a door needs to be shaved, new moldings, light fixture, wall/ceiling finish and some fresh paint.

I bid it T&M and the owner gracefully agreed...he just want's it done at this stage.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Nothing like a little toilet cleaner, windex, rat poison or scrubbing bubbles in your coffee. 

That vanity is hideous.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> ...That vanity is hideous.


Reminds me of a '60s TV cabinet.:laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Nothing like a little toilet cleaner, windex, rat poison or scrubbing bubbles in your coffee.
> 
> That vanity is hideous.


I happen to like Febreze in my coffee. So far I'm 0-2 on that vanity the owner chose...friggin thing was 3K too...Kohler Jute.

It pretty nice in person and is heavy as an anchor...I actually like it...1-2 now.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Those style vanities are becoming very popular, not a fan myself but many do like them. I have 2 to install in a few weeks


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Kohler specifies 5/16" lags secure this cabinet and a good quality siliconized acrylic caulk to secure the top so that's what I did. 

The faucet being used is a Kohler Elliston 8" widespread with ceramic valves and scratch resistant chrome finish...pretty nice for the money and operationally smooth. 

The new plumbing rough is working out well, I just used a couple of full port ball valves as shutoffs with 1/2" male adapters and 12" braided supply.


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

The sink, faucet, and tiles look great! The vanity doesn't look bad, either.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

superseal said:


> Kohler specifies 5/16" lags secure this cabinet and a good quality siliconized acrylic caulk to secure the top so that's what I did.
> 
> The faucet being used is a Kohler Elliston 8" widespread with ceramic valves and scratch resistant chrome finish...pretty nice for the money and operationally smooth.
> 
> The new plumbing rough is working out well, I just used a couple of full port ball valves as shutoffs with 1/2" male adapters and 12" braided supply.


Is there at least 15" between wall to center of toilet and edge of vanity to center of toilet?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Min. latrine alcove requirements have been met...just enough room for a little toilet cleaner, windex, rat poison or scrubbing bubbles 

I ripped out the 17"comfort height toilet and replaced it with a standard height...same toilet otherwise...installed a new 1/4 turn valve as well while I was in there.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems my masonry threads garner more action than a stupid 60's cabinet thread but it is what it is :laughing:

Next up is the triple door, reversible, mirrored, medicine cabinet from Kohler's Verdera line. 

High quality, anodized aluminum chip free frame, lined with mirrors and adjustable tempered glass shelves complete with your own magnifying mirror and slow close doors.

Recessed mount vs. flush mount saves space and adds a nice custom touch to the install. This is a non loading bearing wall so no header is needed. Cutting that tile out wasn't fast or fun, but it sure saved me some space above the mirror for a new light fixture. I set it flush with the tile and packed out the difference on the wall.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

superseal said:


> Seems my masonry threads garner more action than a stupid 60's cabinet thread but it is what it is :laughing:
> 
> Next up is the triple door, reversible, mirrored, medicine cabinet from Kohler's Verdera line.
> 
> ...


Is that just a standard "grout" blade you used for cutting the tile? I've never had enough faith in one of those to try it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Love a nice clean job on plumbing under the sink!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Is that just a standard "grout" blade you used for cutting the tile? I've never had enough faith in one of those to try it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I just used my Bosch carbide rasp...it's a great general blade.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

superseal said:


> I just used my Bosch carbide rasp...it's a great general blade.


Cool, I actually have that one. Good to know it will go through tile

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Cool, I actually have that one. Good to know it will go through tile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I really have to order some Fein diamonds...this is ceramic tile and it's slow through the glaze , full body porcelain would require diamond for sure.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So the next step here at the bathroom job is to install the glass doors. The customer ordered Dreamline "Enigma X" last year and has had them sitting under a tarp outside on a skid ever since. I go to open the box and it's completely deteriorated all the way around from being soaking wet. I get to the instructions and they're a moldy mess that I can barely read. After i completely unpackage everything and do a parts check, I'm surprised to see everything in pretty good shape...if only I could read the instructions on the million and one parts that come with it...

No matter, I basically figure everything out with help from my smart phone and begin the installation.

Just so happens my nephew swings by to give me a hand with the 3/8" thick tempered glass panels and says, "they look like they're too small"...As soon as my brain registers what he said, I immediately realized the customer ordered the wrong door a year ago and that I already cut the main glide bar to fit the enclosure. Long story short, these are the wrong height doors and they're not going to work...I called the customer with the bad news and he signed off quick that we need to order the rights ones pronto...his loss unfortunately.

Next up is the shower valve trim, it's keeps getting better I tell ya...I run to my plumbing house to pick up a trim plate and some handles, Moen model "Kingsley", a chrome wall supply elbow and what ever else I need to complete the install and I start. I begin by removing the protective plastic caps over the previously installed Moen #3350 2 function transfer valve and I find the valve is out of plumb by 5/8" of an inch which will surely transfer over to the handles and trim plate. The valve was also off on it's depth setting actually protruding through the wall preventing a flush fit with the trim cover and tile wall. Since everything else was going wrong why not add the drop ear elbows that supply the rain head and handheld were not aligning with the drill holes in the tile....hence, it all had to be ripped out and done again.

To top it all off, I get things to a point where I can turn on the water service and I get a severe drip from the transfer valve body that I had nothing to do with...I pull it out, grease it up and the leak has slowed to a drop every 20 min. or so so I may need to replace a brand new valve stem right out of the gate...not completely unusual, as these things damage very easy if debris is not flushed from the lines or the plumber doesn't pull the cartridges when he's torching close to them.
Anyhow, all the fixtures are now in including the LED Rozin 16" rain head, hand held shower head slide bar and a couple of DMI grab bars.
What color shower do you like? blue is cold, green is warm , red is hot and blinking red is steamy hot...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I installed a Dreamline door for the first time last month. I was pretty pleased with the quality of the hardware. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It definitely is, did you use the Enigma X?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes it was. I normally use a sub for shower glass but my buddy ordered it from Amazon and asked me to install it. Went in pretty smooth. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Yes it was. I normally use a sub for shower glass but my buddy ordered it from Amazon and asked me to install it. Went in pretty smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Cool, I'm going to pick your brain on a few things...not now, it's getting kinda late.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

superseal said:


> It definitely is, did you use the Enigma X?




How do you address out of plumb walls?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Shot you a PM with my number if you have a question.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> How do you address out of plumb walls?


This door does not accommodate or allow for adjustment out of plumb walls...or so the instructions say.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

superseal said:


> This door does not accommodate or allow for adjustment out of plumb walls...or so the instructions say.


There is a tiny bit of adjustment but not much. The rollers are on a cam that allows for some up and down of the slider.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Flat walls are more important!


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

overanalyze said:


> Flat walls are more important!


My only point is that by hiring a professional glass guy, he can accommodate out of plumb walls that you might not see until you have a square and plumb glass door roll up to it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> How do you address out of plumb walls?


Fix them before the wall covering go on.

Tom


----------



## HomeArt (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow, the shower floor tile looks amazing. Great job!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Linen cabinet came in so I was able install that, the new set of Dreamline doors should be in any day now, wall paper removal, wall and ceiling repairs, primer and paint, new marble window sill, moving a light box, new light bar, door and crown moldings, cabinet pulls, repainting a Nutone vent grill and a bunch of other little odds and ends to wrap this up.

I should be mostly done tomorrow, I've got some sealant work and final paint to do before I put things back together.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I being promised a Friday delivery of the new Dreamline enigma X shower doors to replace the wrong unit the customer originally bought...other than that, everything else is pretty much done. 

Light globes are in, corner shelf was refinished in Kona stain to match moldings, vanity top, floor perimeter, inside tile corners and all moldings were caulked, exhaust fan grill was sanded and epoxy coated to match ceiling, cabinet shelves are in, toilet paper holder and robe hook were drilled and secured, door handle was retrofitted with a flat handle for cabinet drawer clearance and a new shower arm extension was sources out and installed to replace the original one which turned out not sufficient for a 16" rain once filled with water...(after 2 days, it developed a leak at a factory adjustable joint which seemed to be pulling apart) That got trashed and I removed the 45deg. shower arm which got replaced with a 4" chrome nipple. The new extension is much heavier and slightly longer which brings the rain head out in perfect proportion to the shower.

After having been on hold for so long on this bathroom, the customer is really excited to bust loose and start using it...i don't blame him, it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...Also changed out the toilet, valve and supply hose on another bathroom here as well...another Kohler San Souci piston flush. In case anyone is interested in that shower arm extension, that's a Vida Alegria "REACH" solid brass, high flow...it's nice quality for $50.00


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The new shower doors finally arrived or should I say I had to go pick them up and I scheduled the install for yesterday. A shout to our forum member Andrew/Overanalyze for offering up his insights and giving me his number in case I ran into any issues. 

Before I bugged him, I wanted to go over the specs of the new door given the other door was ordered over a year ago...and yes, some parts have changed and the instructions varied from the previous ones. 

No matter, I took it slow and steady and still knocked it out like the pro I am :whistling 

With hindsight now provided, our tiles walls were within stabila bubble lines, but were a total of 1/4" out of plumb...about an 1/8" per side. The threshold was dead on and slightly pitched towards the shower as should be. The adjustable cams surely came in handy to tweek us were we had to be and like Andrew said, flat is more important.

I would grade the install a success in form and function as every spec was followed to a tee right on down to loctite thread locker on all set screws. 

In conclusion, I would say these doors do have some minor adjustability...quite to the contrary of what they lead you to believe, but i'm pretty sure we were close to the limit.

Owner wanted to jump right in and take a shower :laughing: I told him he had to wait 24hrs. for the sealant to cure :thumbsup:


----------



## KitchenAndBath (Jul 28, 2017)

Agree, I've got few customers choosing this design. And I kinda start liking it too.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm back at the bathroom job doing some closet lighting, a towel bar, a custom order mini-blind, hanging pictures all over the house... still waiting on some rubbed bronze light switch covers and another robe hook...and finally a laundry shoot the owner wanted originally when I did the bathroom.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

some more...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I somehow missed removing that nail and sliced it perfectly in half  I was wondering what all those sparks were 

Landry room is directly below...was planning on dropping linens directly into a 36" wall cabinet above the washer and dryer using 14" ovalated pipe so I can squeeze it into a 12" deep cabinet. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to do the upstairs closet...was thinking about building a box and topping it off with a toilet seat :no: that would be hilarious to see the customers face. 

My new Coast headlamp is working out well!


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*looks good*

finish er up


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Just curious--why did you use ball valves instead of regular angle stops?
Also, on the toilet sweat-on angle stop, why did you come out so far, and are you planning on using a two piece cover flange? 
I realize its down and behind the toilet and won't be seen. 
Nice work as always...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

rescraft said:


> Just curious--why did you use ball valves instead of regular angle stops?
> Also, on the toilet sweat-on angle stop, why did you come out so far, and are you planning on using a two piece cover flange?
> I realize its down and behind the toilet and won't be seen.
> Nice work as always...


On the sweat stop, the pipe was free to move in and out a few inches...I just held it out while I sweated it on. The escutcheon plate was a hinged version, I just re-used it. 

In regards to ball valves in the cabinet, I could have went either way...quarter turn angle stops or traditional lever type ball valves. Plus I got bleeders on them that makes fixture swap outs and braided hose replacement easy.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Weather around here turned ugly with some snow, high winds and cold temps. I got my work station set up outside on the deck to fab up this box and whatever isn't tied down is blowing around. The end of the day yesterday I just threw tarps over everything and arrived today to find everything blanketed in fresh snow. After an hour of cleaning chit up, it was time to get'r ready for finish.

I wanted the lid to open straight up, front to back, but the shelf would have been in the way. I decided on hinging it left to right, but that made me change up the handle hardware as it would have hit the wall preventing the lid from staying open on it's own...plus your hand runs out of room as you're lifting towards the wall, not a very comfortable motion.

The simple fix just turned out to be a button style, recessed pull mounted to the face of the lid...easy, natural motion and you're hand stays out of the way.

Light fixtures covers finally arrived and I'm only waiting on one more robe hook they want mounted between the linen closet and shower.


----------



## Martin K (Dec 2, 2017)

Very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*I cant seem to find finished pics*

Are there any to view?.


----------

